# erkn.exe hogging up memory



## LIL L (Apr 9, 2008)

erkn.exe stays at 99 to 100% cpu usage and keeps freezing my whole computer up every couple of minutes. i've managed to figure out its when i downloaded something. i have utorrent but it doesn't do it with that and i can browse the internet just as fast as ever even with it going at 1.5mbs. it only freezes when i download with firefox no matter how big or small the file is. and it stays at 99% for a while. i downloaded a video from utube about an hour ago, finished downloading in about 30 seconds, and its still at 99%. i already know erkn.exe is from my Eset Smart Security but i don't know how to fix it and i don't want it to stop monitoring firefox completely but stop doing whatever the hell its doing. i not 100% sure that its only when i download something. how do i fix it? i haven't changed any settings since installing it. my firewall is in interactive mode. don't want to get rid of it cause it GREAT. haven't had not one virus get past it at all. i need help. (froze 4 times while typing this)


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

From *http://forums.techguy.org/general-security/729924-some-questions-about-ekrn-exe.html*


> If you guys are talking about ERKN.exe using 100% CPU, or anything above 10%, constantly then you need to disable some things. If you're using the latest NOD32 (3.0) then you can do this.
> 
> Getting NOD32 to Calm down on CPU
> 1. Open up the NOD32 Window.
> ...



How much RAM does your computer have?

Check in Task Manager (ctrl-alt-del, then click the Performance tab) to see how much memory is being used when you have this CPU usage problem.


----------



## LIL L (Apr 9, 2008)

i'm gonna try that and see if that helps. i have a 1gb of ram. i have advanced system optimizer and the memory optimizer in my systrey says i have around 55% memory free. even when i optimize it it still runs slow. i checked my task manager before i cut firefox on a couple of minutes ago and it still says that erkn.exe is taking up 99% of cpu usage, however firefox started fine and its been going alright froze up for a couple of seconds one or two times so far. but i'll try that solution and see if that works. thanks.


----------

